
Americans are spending too much time at work - heshiebee
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2016/jun/30/america-working-hours-minimum-wage-overworked
======
squibbles
> The regulations also only apply to employees, and not independent
> contractors, problematic considering that by 2020, 40% of the US workforce
> will be made up of these so-called “contingent workers”.

And that is a big problem. There is enormous financial pressure for an
executive or business owner to minimize labor costs, which are the biggest
expense. (I know this because I have been there.)

On the one hand, one can stand for employee rights and fair compensation. On
the other hand, the global economy has made labor expenses exceptionally
painful.

